# adoption celebration party



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

We are having Bubbles christened next month (date tbc) and, as it is gonig to be a year after she 'joined' our family I am not sure how to approach the whole 'Christening/Adoption' party thing.  I know many friends and family will want to share in our joy.  I was hoping to invite people to a 'formally family' church service and party - given that she will be formally 'joining' the church as well as marking the fact that last week she formally (and legally)'joined' our family. does that make me sound weird?

In fact  - has anyone else had a christening or adoption party so long after placement?? 

Also - 30month old tomboy in cream party dress....how to keep dress clean til we get past the baptism/photos (barring not dressing her til the hymn beforehand! )

Any ideas?

Magenta


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

We had a party after we went to Court with Junior.  However it was very informal, just a few family and friends.  We actually had a party booking at the Alton Towers water park which the kids really enjoyed and then back to our house.

I'm afraid I can't help on keeping the dress clean, I made the mistake of putting a brand new white top 
on Cuddles before she went to nursery this morning and they had tomato pasta for lunch  

Whatever you do I'm sure you will have a lovely time, it's a great feeling having cleared that final hurdle, enjoy.

love
Cindy


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi 

We had pooh bear Christened and he had been with us just under a year. It was great, he was 22 months old and wore a little suit, he looked sooooooooooooooooo cute, but to be honest was a real grump in church. i think he was a bit overwhelmed. But he enjoyed the party after which was a garden party.

I am sure what ever you do it will be very special.

PBMx


----------

